# Polled or Not Polled - Pictures Included!



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

We're having a really tough time telling if these goats are polled or not. I've felt their heads and tried to look at the way their hair is growing, but it's tough for me to tell! I know that some can usually tell by looking. Opinions Welcome! Pictures are from last night and they are a little over 2 weeks old (nigerian dwarfs)

I feel the first two are most likely to be polled and the third one the least. I can feel the biggest bumps on the third one but it's still tough to tell.

All three are does and the momma is polled!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Looks like they're polled to me. I had a doeling polled this year, I know the buck wasn't because he has scurs; the doe was burned and has big ugly bald spot. People will say one has to be polled, if that's the case for sure then the momma was polled and burned too early to tell she was polled. This little girl's hair looked like yours I could feel a bump, but waited to see if the bump actually got a little point to it, 8 wks later no points. I thought I had a pic, guess not.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yup, all 3 polled, I'm almost certain. See how the hair doesn't swirl at all where it comes to a point?  :thumb: That's pretty cool. They are beautiful!
Edit - I just re-read and noticed that you said you could feel bigger bumps on the last one. I'm still pretty sure she's polled, but I guess you'll have to wait and see.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they looked polled but keep an eye on the brown one..that oneis iffy to me : )


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I think only the middle one is polled.  The other two don't look polled IMO.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

How old are they? They look polled but if the bumps are definitely more round smooth that are rising I would say Polled for sure. They start to get a very fine "point" if horns are going to show up. 

All three are gorgeous girls!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

The last one looks like the hair is swirling together. The other two seem to be polled.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The first two look polled, the third I am not sure about. I'd watch her because the way her hair is colored may be givng the illusion of swirls when there aren't.


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

They are all 2.5 weeks old i suppose (wow time flies). I'm pretty dang sure the first two may be polled from feeling the horn area, there are not really any raised bumps. The last one is alot more questionable, very tough to tell.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

all three are 100% polled


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the help and replies. This forum is awesome!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't mean to hijack your thread but it made me think does this baby looked pulled? If you can tell from this pick. My herd of pygmys was given too me by a friend of my sons and some have horns some dont I assumed they did the ones that don't have horns but I might be wrong and I can't get a hold of them so I am wondering if they are naturally polled









I am thinking I may have had my little girls done and not needed too  she didn't have swirls in her hair
But do u think the vet would have known? Her little buds where round also and very little


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't see any swirls so she may have been polled.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I feel like such a idiot!! I really think they are polled after seeing this thread then looking up on line


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That one is definitely polled. And don't feel stupid, we all make mistakes. I probably would have done the samething


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

OMG!!! I can't believe it my poor girl  I am really glad vet didn't make it this week to do the other 2 I can't wait to go check them out thank you!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Not too mention the $$$ it cost to have it done


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

At least if she ever has babies, you know to keep an eye out for polled ones!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes definitely lol so is there away to tell on a adult if it is pulled or if they where debuded or can't you?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl16 said:


> Yes definitely lol so is there away to tell on a adult if it is pulled or if they where debuded or can't you?


All my wethers that were disbudded still have the swirls. Not sure if that's from natural and then being burned but they all still have them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree, OP...your three look polled to me too!

Goatgirl...if you could feel tiny hard nubs on the one that was disbudded already...then that would be the buds coming in. I'm on the fence on yours...they could be polled or not. I'd wait and see if the buds start emerging. Your little goats don't look like pygmies though. Purebred pygmies also...should not be polled. Maybe they have some nigerian dwarf in them.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> I agree, OP...your three look polled to me too!
> 
> Goatgirl...if you could feel tiny hard nubs on the one that was disbudded already...then that would be the buds coming in. I'm on the fence on yours...they could be polled or not. I'd wait and see if the buds start emerging. Your little goats don't look like pygmies though. Purebred pygmies also...should not be polled. Maybe they have some nigerian dwarf in them.


Thx I agree that they don't look pure pygmy either I was told they where but I didn't think they where but I am new to having goats so I don't dispute any one unless I am positive I am right lol I just tell people who want the babies I don't think they are pure pygmy I know my male is I trust the women I bought him from the other person who gave me his herd didn't know much about goats oh and on the polled thing with pygmies I read that they can be polled but it is a fault so it disqualifies them from being registered not that they aren't a 100% pygmy is that incorrect?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Polled adults have nubs like a giraffe (but not as big). And the hair grows OUT OF the nubs and not just covers the area that was burnt (which will not grow hair). 

I have 3 polled does I can take a picture to show you hopefully I will remember to.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> Polled adults have nubs like a giraffe (but not as big). And the hair grows OUT OF the nubs and not just covers the area that was burnt (which will not grow hair).
> 
> I have 3 polled does I can take a picture to show you hopefully I will remember to.


Thanks Stacey that would be great!!! I am so curious about my girls I can't wait to examine them


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had 5 out of 7 kids born this past February that were polled... each developed rounded bumps, bucklings being larger than the doelings but were definately polled.

When feeling those bumps, horned kids will have a point and polled kids will have a round tip and the skin will slide over the bumps...with horned kids, the skin won't slide over the horn point.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok that is great to know a couple of my kids have round feeling bumps and 1 has pointed they feel very different now the moms both look like they are pulled but I am not sure not too mention the people I got them from had no clue about goats and said they had all there horns burned but some grew any way and non of the goats with horns have scurs they have very normal looking beautiful horns so I am not really sure what they did or didn't do vet is coming Monday so hopefully he will be able to tell


----------

